# [SuSE 9.0] Cd-Laufwerk öffnet sich andauernd!



## root_linux (19. Dezember 2004)

Hy!

Hab ein kleines Problem. Habe gestern auf meinem Computer SuSE 9.0 installiert.
Es läuft alles einwandfrei bis auf das CD-Laufwerk. Dieses öffnet sich ca. alle 5min von
selber.   

sr rl


----------



## root_linux (20. Dezember 2004)

Problem gelöst!  hab mal den SuSEplugger beendet. E Voilà es funktioniert einwandfrei!


----------

